# Lohnt sich Nvidia 3D Vision?



## Razzer98 (21. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir Nvidia 3D Vision 2 zulege. Kann man damit jedes Spiel in 3D spielen? Oder müssen die Spiele es unterstützen? Hat jemand vlt. 3D Vision und kann berichten? 

Gruß
Razzer


----------



## Deep Thought (23. Dezember 2016)

Im Prinzip läuft es mit fast jedem DirectX-Spiel. (OpenGL wird nicht unterstützt, das betrifft etwa das aktuelle Doom).

Allerdings sind die Ergebnisse nicht immer einwandfrei.
Vorbildlich sind vor allem Spiele mit Crytek-Engine (Crysis etc). Da ist es mit 3D-Brille wirklich geil. Auch Autorennen wie Dirt Rally machen in 3D viel Spaß.

Viele Ballerspiele sind jedoch nicht dafür ausgelegt. Dann funktioniert die Umgebung zwar noch recht gut, das Fadenkreuz bleibt dann aber auf der Monitor-Ebene. Mit Brille sieht man dann zwar das Ziel räumlich, aber das Fadenkreuz erscheint doppelt, und man schießt quasi mittig zwischen die beiden.

Bei starken Kontrasten (etwa ein Laternenmast vor hellem Himmel) kann es zu Geisterbildern kommen. Ist aber meist nicht so wild.


----------



## Speeding (7. April 2017)

Hallo in Crysis 3 ist es nur ohne NVIDIA 3D Vision zu aktivieren auch möglich 
auf einen SAMSUNG (UE85HU7580) in 3840x2160p 3D und 60 Hz zu spielen.


----------

